# MaryeO, Pete, and anyone else...



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

In regards to a cookbook wishlist, I think I can help you track down what you are looking for by way of out of print cookbooks. Make your lists!

[This message has been edited by cchiu (edited 11-29-2000).]


----------

